# Trivia 12/13



## luckytrim (Dec 13, 2019)

trivia 12/13
Be careful out there today ....
DID YOU KNOW...
A baby's eyes are 75% of their adult size, but its vision is  around 20/400.
By six months, a baby's vision should reach  20/20.


1. What do Grape-Nuts, Corn nuts and water chestnuts have in  common?
2. Fill in the Blank ;
Cleopatra was of _____ descent.
3. Strange Words are These ;  AVOIRDUPOIS ;
  a. - a French dish of Eels
  b. - a System of weights
  c. - a species of Butterfly
  d. - a Sad feeling of parting
4. What city claims to be the oldest continuously inhabited  city in the 
world ?
  a. - Damascus, Syria
  b. - Athens, Greece
  c. - Jericho, West Bank
  d. - Luoyang, China
5. What currency does the United Kingdom use ?
6.  In the USA, which month is 'poetry month' ?
  a. - January
  b. - February
  c. - March 
  d. - April
7. What sort of critter is the odd-looking  "geoduck"?
8. Actor Bruce Willis has been married twice ; name one of the  women ...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
British explorer John Cabot was in reality Giovanni Caboto,  was born in
Italy .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. They do not contain any nuts
2. Greek
3. - b
4. - a
5. Pound Sterling
6. - b
7. a Clam
8.  Demi Moore (m. 1987; div. 2000), Emma Heming (m.  2009)

TRUTH !!
John Cabot (Italian: Giovanni Caboto [dʒoˈvanni kaˈbɔːto]; c.  1450 – c. 1500) was an Italian[3] navigator and explorer. His 1497 discovery of  the coast of North America under the commission of Henry VII of England is the  earliest known European exploration of coastal North America since the Norse  visits to Vinland in the eleventh century. To mark the celebration of the 500th  anniversary of Cabot's expedition, both the Canadian and British governments  elected Cape Bonavista, Newfoundland, as representing Cabot's first landing  site. However, alternative locations have also been proposed.


----------

